# ** Log new ideas here - Main ideas and discussion thread **



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I use the active threads option as well
In fact I have that plus my posts saved as buttons on each device I use to access AKFF
It would be good if that row of 4 options could be put on every page as well the landing/front page

Any thoughts on how new members are treated?
An introductory PM with links to key threads and a spin out on the AUP and the forum in general may prompt more active participation

I know it's been discussed before but should we purge old accounts with no posts?
Also restrict access to some areas for lurkers
We started it on the trip reports and that seems to have worked well


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I use active topics pretty much exclusively.

Is there are particular set of problems or perceived deficiencies we're trying to remedy here? I've said before that I really like the forum as is. It's not perfect but it's home if you know what I mean. Do we want to return to a more fishing-focused community or maybe be more accessible to new members? What's the rationale on which we're basing changes?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't go to KFDU because they never approved my membership!

Anyone else have views on the emoticons?
Are they too few, too many or just right?


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

anselmo said:


> I use the active threads option as well
> In fact I have that plus my posts saved as buttons on each device I use to access AKFF
> It would be good if that row of 4 options could be put on every page as well the landing/front page
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Kfdu I needed to contact the admin via email to get an account......

emicons ive always liked

no restriction on hate emicons...if it gets out of hand give them a warning and holiday?

kfdu always frustrates me.....bugger all in SA and very clicky.....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

nezevic said:


> This isn't a rationale as such. There are a few topics which have been tossed around in the mod corner for a while which we'd like some feedback on but we are also looking at ways to improve the forum experience as a whole. We'd like to see more participation and a community atmosphere. Suggestions of how we could do things better. A few examples.
> 
> I like the Club concept at KFDU. I'd like to find a way to instigate something similar here. I think they have hit on an excellent formula with that. I don't want to clone KFDU at all as we are a different beast and i think we should stay that way. But the club idea is a fantastic one in my mind.
> 
> ...


Agree with all points nev

multiple locked areas....
identity is a big one I like....imagine say 12x gazebos.....2x each state etc....only used as allowed...eg: Aldinga Beach is a holiday area where you can drive on the beach with bbq or boats etc....put up the gazebo with AKFF all over it.......awesome!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Where the hell is Red by the way? I miss Leigh's input. I know he was travelling but is it a permanent exit?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> The pool room - a special subforum for classic trip reports. Has to have something special, multiple participants, a memorable capture, team spirit and bulshit.


Yep, great idea - I can't believe we don't have this already.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

I think I've said this before
After time away from the forum, catching up is a nightmare. You might read quite a few one night. Next day a lot are back, including those of no personal interest, yet you need to read the subject before you mark all read or you might miss something you do want to read. I'd like an option to stop a subject appearing again in my unread posts list (Mark this post permanently read). Maybe another option to not have messages from selected topics appear in your unread messages.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

indiedog said:


> It's just those occasional Vinnie Jones style tackles you do that get the attention. ;-)












My one allowed piece of frivolity
Vinnie Jones playing the ball(s) AND the man
Mod decision?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If we're banning Trev from ruining things then the quotes if the year thread needs to go on the list.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

indiedog said:


> I view these attacks as the source of the problem, not the debate.


Have to agree.
As a member for less than a year, I was a bit put off by the personal attacks I witnessed. I have little idea of what happened in the past but can't see it having been a ''golden age''.
This is a difficult one, on one hand I wouldn't like to see particular topics banned but on the other hand, this being the real world - sort of, some people sometimes will not be able to self-moderate. I may have been guilty of this myself on occasion


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

As a new member I have always enjoyed this forum. I found members very helpful and with a good deal of experience between them

My only request is we try to keep it to what we love doing and that's kayak fishing, let's keep the politics out or at a real minor note


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Discussion outside of just kayaking and fishing allows us to discover a bit more about eachother as people and personalities outside of fishing. Sure, it means we may find that we don't actually like some other members - hence the argy bargy, but its less one-dimensional. It also makes the site a bit more of a social environment than just purely technical info, and that is also valuable for some members


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Come for the kayak fishing, stay for the banter


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

I understand about the banter, but the feel of this would still come out with regular conversation

The best way to meet or know someone is to either send them a pm, meet them on a fishing trip, or by the banter here (regarding the subject of kayaking/fishing)

Even with a minimum post idea the trouble maker will make his way through fast enough. eg every time a newbie introduces themselves there is one post. So just by saying "hi" to each newbie you clock up the posts. I think this is part and parcel of this forum but shows how you can really build up the posts

Regarding off topic, I don't use it so maybe that's why I have not noticed any friction


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Zorba said:


> Regarding off topic, I don't use it so maybe that's why I have not noticed any friction


And maybe why you have missed out on all of the good things that happen there. Friction is minimal, fun and interesting stuff is maximal


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

With your recent arrival, I'm surprised (but pleased) that you have any time to be on here


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> The mods will sleep a little earlier, (apart from one stain that just doesn't wash ;-) )


Hey, I do wash
#cheekypatwah

But seriously, off topic is what differentiated AKFF from others 
Other forums are for kayak fishers to talk about kayak fishing - period.
AKFF is about kayak fishers having a place where they have a common thread of kayak fishing, but the freedom to talk about pretty much anything
It's a man shed, pool room, community hall, sounding board (madhouse)

Unfortunately that meant that this was sometimes taken advantage of, and some topics went beyond where they should have
Some members have left because of it, sometimes openly stating they were leaving, or coming back, or leaving again, some have left quietly and un-noticed, some have been asked to leave
The underlying theme of open and frank discussion should still be there and encouraged, it's about finding a way to continue that on through new members, and the older members encouraging and joining in
We all have lives outside fishing
and sometimes the common thread of kayak fishing means we identify with someone at the other end, even via a keyboard, leading to conversations that move beyond the intial common thread into weaving fabric of common threads

right enough
lunchtime for me, bedtime for you peoples, its late
Ain't you got no homes to go to?
(sorry, force of habit from ACOI 8))


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> Crackin diplomacy there potato!!
> 
> Seriously though, valid and apt points.


We're friends now, you can call me _Mr_ Potato


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Well as I said earlier I do not read the off topic as it doesn't interest me

Perhaps the "off topic" can be turned it into a sealed section with a code of conduct that must be agreed to before entering might be the answer. People need to be accountable for their actions. With new laws regarding cyber bullying could this be an issue?

I think the moderators do a good job and it is a thankless job.They have to become the police on stupidity. Remember these guys love the hobby as much as everyone else and if they have to be constantly wiping arses they will not want the job


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> spud
> 
> and we aint friends.........
> 
> Until i get my fishporn back (the worlds most travelled blu ray disc)


You'll get it back and interest
How's your Polish lessons going? You'll need it for 2 of the movies


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Zorba said:


> Well as I said earlier I do not read the off topic as it doesn't interest me
> 
> Perhaps the "off topic" can be turned it into a sealed section with a code of conduct that must be agreed to before entering might be the answer. People need to be accountable for their actions. With new laws regarding cyber bullying could this be an issue?
> 
> I think the moderators do a good job and it is a thankless job. If they have to become the police on these stupid issues. Remember these guys love the hobby as much as everyone else and if they have to be constantly wiping arses they will not want the job


Sorry, but if you don't read Off Topic, how can you comment on it :?:


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeti

My comments are based on the fact that this heading seems to be the problem with the attacks from what the comments here have said


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes patwah

Sorry I did mean to say stupidity not stupid issues


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> The mods do a terrible job, with the 100k packages they're on, it shouldn't have to come to this. They don't wipe either, they smear....


100k of what though?
we smear polish, then buff


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I've most decidedly been out of town, state, country so I haven't been able to keep up on this thread. While sorting and editing pix, and formulating my werds from Spanish back to Inglais, I read this thread. Couple things I want to put up in no particular order:

I talked w/ Red a long time ago about Tapatalk and AKFF and he seemed to think it was a bigger security gap than it was worth. But if kraley's techie person exists, I bet that can be sorted.

Along with walking and riding a bike, fishing is among the things that have endured through my entire life. A forum involved w/ just riding a bicycle or walking would be really boring, so would a stringently moded fishing site. I feel I've gotten to know and appreciate the characters on AKFF through Off Topic more thoroughly than I would have otherwise, by just reading the often ego driven reports and techniques. It can get uncomfortable if a select few seem to get preachy about technique --beit fishing or paddling. I would hate to see it come to too narrow a point like that.

I signed up for AKFF because all your fish are new and different and exotic to me (yes I called a bream exotic!), and I share my stuff to reciprocate. I don't write the same reports, if at all, to my local SoCal board(s). I've always thought the people here are more solid individuals I'd like to hang out with and maybe fish or walk or ride a bike with. I can't say that about the average poster on my local boards. W/o Off Topic it would just be a bunch of dudes debating what's the best way to fish/paddle/rig. I'd hit the road if it came to that.

I do follow a bit on Twitter like National Weather Service and CalFire, and Chelsea Football, but beyond that I don't participate. I also do not like the idea of FaceBook integration. It is exclusive and almost feels like a mandatory registry now. I would hate to see a migration to that having a majority effort for I flat out do not appreciate FB.

OK I'm going back to putting together the report I promised.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome back zed


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I think this is a good idea


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea (instagram) if others think so. Not a user myself but I spy on my kids activity.

Do we need to make mention of metadata in photos?I know that it's no different to photos already posted here but instagram makes it really easy to click on a photo and view on a map. Some members may not be aware of this and may have a different attitude towards their photos being used if they knew.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Barrabundy said:


> Sounds like a good idea (instagram) if others think so. Not a user myself but I spy on my kids activity.
> 
> Do we need to make mention of metadata in photos?I know that it's no different to photos already posted here but instagram makes it really easy to click on a photo and view on a map. Some members may not be aware of this and may have a different attitude towards their photos being used if they knew.


I just inspected a few photos from the forum. A lot of people load photos onto the forum without cleaning their metadata (including me). For most its not going to be a problem because their camera doesn't include GPS or they are smart enough to switch GPS off. However, there's nothing to stop you taking someone to one of your favourite locations and them loading a photo taken by a GPS-enabled camera in their report. 'Mention' may help a bit but it won't stop that.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Remember that at the moment the forum and it's pics are viewable by everyone anyway.
I think instagram would be a much wider net and catch people around Australia and globally more than picking up the guys that fish the same area as us, they would be more likely to look for local forums or kayak or boat forums in their area if they wanted new spots. 
My hesitation on it would be more the time it would take someone to do it. It would be better if we could encourage members to load up shots them selves.
Maybe a thread with a how to, where to, what to tag etc. 
If people don't know how to remove their metadata they could just screen grab the shot and load that.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

There's no metadata in the Instagram pics
And the location services only show where they are uploaded from, not where they were taken ( unless you are loading them 'live')


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

How about a button so people don't need to write a comment to turn a thread into one that appears on their 'View your posts' list and gets an asterisk on their unread messages list?

Bookmarking the thread via the browser is an alternative but using a bookmark, but you don't know when a thread is updated.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Instagram requirements


> Operating system
> iOS 5.0 or later;[4] Android 2.2 or later; Windows Phone 8[5]


That's limiting. What about Windows laptop and Windows desktop users? How do they post photos?


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

kraley said:


> Again - none of that matters for what i am proposing - the photos would be taken from our forum a pnd reposted by a curator to instagram.


Got it ... finally. Zapping GPS data from all photos is a great idea and is far better than any warning that will probably be unread. I agree with enthusiasm up to the point just before the enthusiasm might be mistaken as volunteering for the job.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

bertros said:


> SteveR said:
> 
> 
> > How about a button so people don't need to write a comment to turn a thread into one that appears on their 'View your posts' list and gets an asterisk on their unread messages list?
> ...


I'm not suggesting stopping responses, just the the need to contribute to mark a thread of high interest to you. For example, someone might ask about a product you never heard of before. At the moment you options are to bookmark it with you browser, make a comment or hope you remember it after a day, week or month away. Comments that say little more than, "that sounds good" don't add a lot of value and can waste limited reading time. A kharma button adds value in those situations when people click to add positive kharma to the question (or answer).


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

SteveR said:


> bertros said:
> 
> 
> > SteveR said:
> ...


I quick often subscribe to a thread that I haven't commented on because I want to follow it but can't contribute anything worth while. 
You don't need to book mark it, just subscribe and you will see all the new comments.
Is that not the button you are looking for Steve ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2014)

keza said:


> I quick often subscribe to a thread that I haven't commented on because I want to follow it but can't contribute anything worth while.
> You don't need to book mark it, just subscribe and you will see all the new comments.
> Is that not the button you are looking for Steve ?


I think you've got the idea but are saying it a different way. Clicking the button would cause the thread to be treated the same as one you write in: 
- Asterisk when someone else responds and it appears on your unread list.
- Appears on the 'View your posts' list.
The only difference is you wrote nothing in the thread because you had nothing of value to say.

Obviously, you want to follow the thread because you think it may develop into something of interest.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Pretty sure that is exactly what the subscribe button does. You don't need to comment, just subscribe and it does the same thing. You can then unsubscribe if you lose interest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2014)

keza said:


> Pretty sure that is exactly what the subscribe button does. You don't need to comment, just subscribe and it does the same thing. You can then unsubscribe if you lose interest.


It exists now???

Five minutes later. OK. Found it. Thanks. Its in an area of screen that usually escapes my attention.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

SteveR said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty sure that is exactly what the subscribe button does. You don't need to comment, just subscribe and it does the same thing. You can then unsubscribe if you lose interest.
> ...


Well that was an easy fix.
Next.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

keza said:


> SteveR said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


heheheh


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

keza said:


> SteveR said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


Whoever said the mods don't do shit?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

What was he doing before then?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

anselmo said:


> What was he doing before then?


Creating them.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

zing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

keza said:


> SteveR said:
> 
> 
> > keza said:
> ...


Finally got around to turning what I had in mind into a picture


----------

